# Male Pigeon born in 2003 - pro racer half pet



## york (Jun 26, 2002)

He is currently in Toronto, Ontario.

To make a long story short, he was found in 2003 during a race when a storm caused him to go astray. He is banded CU 2003 213 Guelph. We have contacted the registry and told them we have found the pigeon. We have made our contact information known and we have tried to contact the owner on several occasions. Over 6 months have now passed, and we must find him a home. 

With love and care, he should make a great pet, but he is not completely accustomed to humans yet. He has gained some trust in us, but we have purposely kept our distances in the event his original owner would want him back. 

From my observations, he could be easily be re-introduced to a loft and resume his racing career or just as easily turned into a loving pet. 

Thank you kindly.

Nagoc


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

I would love to take him in. I live in Arizona and I'm not sure how you would feel about shipping.

[email protected]


----------

